# Payslips for visa - what constitutes original?



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi there,

The organisation I work for has just introduced new online payslip system. It means we can view everything online and print off our payslips if we want to. 

My question is, how will this affect my husband's visa application. Can I use the printed out payslips? I will have two of the old style payslips with perforated edges etc. and 4 printed out payslips. Will this be a problem?

Thanks, any advice greatly appreciated.
KHP


----------



## Pandy84 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm no expert, but from the masses of research I have done I can confidently say-

I think it's a good idea to get a letter from your employer (on company headed paper) explaining the online payslips or get them stamped, even better both. Payslips really need to be originals and not copies, so stamps and a letter are advisable


----------



## Dogwall (May 14, 2013)

This UKBA link suggests you should have online payslips stamped and signed by your employers to authenticate them:

UKBA link


----------

